# Rows: Logical puzzle game about numerical series!



## Planemo (Jul 15, 2013)

Logical puzzle game about numerical series.

*Google Play (free)*: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...game.rows.rows










ROWS - its a logical puzzle game about numbers. The goal is to find out consistent pattern of the numerical series and insert a right next number.

Difficulty is separated into 3 levels: from most easy, where only simple mathemalical conversions are being used, to hard ones, which requires knowledge in Number theory and Mathematical analysis.

Have fun!


----------

